# Want opinion on socket sets.



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what would be the best value. I don't want to get some 250 piece set with bits I almost never use, and would be bulky to carry. I also don't want to get such a small set that I'm still unprepared for common tasks.

What's the purpose of spline sockets as opposed to the traditional hex?

Is it worth getting 1/4'', 3/8'', and 1/2'' ratchets? Or can I get away with one size?

Some background: I'm in residential now that periodically deals with generators (made in china), but I'm looking to get back into commercial and maybe industrial in the future.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've done fine with a 3/8" drive set with all the basics. Just 1/4" on up to whatever, and corresponding metric set.

Make sure it has a looooong extension piece, I've needed it often.

Having a 1/4" hex to 3/8" square drive adapter doesn't hurt either; you can hook your sockets up to a drill and make a fast nut driver out of it. Helps when you have a panel cover with 8,972,423,342 hex bolts holding it on.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

And for the record, if it makes a difference, my shop supplies socket sets. Well, actually, I buy them on the shop's account and add it to my van tool inventory :thumbup:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I'm not sure what would be the best value. I don't want to get some 250 piece set with bits I almost never use, and would be bulky to carry. I also don't want to get such a small set that I'm still unprepared for common tasks.
> 
> What's the purpose of spline sockets as opposed to the traditional hex?
> 
> ...


Frasbee, I carry a 1/4" set from Craftsman in a small case, use it occasionaly. I got a 3/8" set from Homie Depot 15 years ago American made 3/8 to 3/4 use it all the time. Have a 1/2" drive set that seldom gets used. I would start with a basic 3/8" drive and add deep sockets in the sizes that you need.

Charlie


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the stanley one from walmart... the sockets are great, but the wrenches I had to replace with some cheap craftsman ones.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Socket sets are great for running Romex.

I'm commercial/industrial and I don't carry a socket set. There's one in the van. I carry ratchet wrenches, a set of 6 inch nut drivers and an adjustable wrench. I've never been stuck with a bolt I couldn't turn.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Unless you're hellbent on Snap On or something like that the cheap sets from Stanely do just fine. A 3/8 drive is probably what you want to start with, that will cover 90% what you need.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jza said:


> Socket sets are great for running Romex.


I don't get that and I really tried before I decided to ask.. :blink::blink:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

As with any tool, buy the best you can afford. You should own every available socket known to man. Those are part of your garage tools. You never want to have to tell that pretty little "friend" of yours you can't fix something. You never know what she is willing to offer as payment.

As far as work goes, I keep a small set from 1/4" to 5/8" with me. I also have adapters to chuck up a impact. A penta is nice to have in an emergency.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

In my opinion, the most important thing about the socket set is the case. If you start losing pieces or they get scrambled up, the set is next to worthless.

I finally found a brand that comes in a good case (red plastic) at the auto parts store (Checker or Auto Zone). I have found pricing to be way better at auto parts stores on socket sets and wrenches as opposed to HD/Lowes.

All I generally need is 3/8 drive, metric and SAE, good extension(s) and some *deep* sockets. I also buy a 3/8" square drive adapter thing to use sockets in my drill and keep it in the kit.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

B4T said:


> I don't get that and I really tried before I decided to ask.. :blink::blink:


If I was a guessing - he uses a gear wrench style wrench with the flex locking head....

and frasbee - buy what ever these days - husky is as good as any unless your a label whore like me and its gotta be made in USA preferably snap on

what ever you get I recommend a good deep well 3/8 drive set - with a looong extension and a teardrop handle - its what i like 

dont get a driver with the toothed gear on the outside of the head - they are junk unless you get an SK or Proto - and you better not be buying that as your first one IMHO


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

what the hell is a penta ??


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> If I was a guessing - he uses a gear wrench style wrench with the flex locking head....


How is that used to install romex?? :blink::blink:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Spline drive will fit any combination of heads - and they are really tuff - you can take a size smaller than what you need and beat it on a striped head and turn that till its completely round and nothing short of welding a new head on the bolt will work..... they also have a reduced angle of use - meaning you can put it on a hex head in more places than a 6 point will go on - really useless cause you can spin the 6 or 12 point on the driver but great for wrenches like the above mentioned (I think) gear wrench 
those black craftsman spline drive wrenches are gimmikie in my book


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

B4T said:


> How is that used to install romex?? :blink::blink:


sarcasm is lost on the BB
and frasbee said he was doing resi again


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

nolabama said:


> what the hell is a penta ??


A penta-socket. Used to open up utility equipment and some vault covers.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Something else to think about is get 6 point sockets. If you are going to be doing any torquing. 12 point sockets have a place but not for torquing.

Charlie


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> A penta-socket. Used to open up utility equipment and some vault covers.


I thought a piece of beaten emt was used for those lol


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Six point sockets are best for field work. And the newer ones are not easy to break. 
I carry a 1/4 & 1/2 inch set, lots of extensions and a flex bit. Also a stubby right angle screw driver for 1/4 bits that ratchets. A good set of wrenches with open and ratcheting ends. I like craftsman so I can return if needed. 12 point sockets were made for square bolts. 
Don't forget the 24 inch monkey wrench.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Monkey wrench has no place in electrical work - they are for brass pipe fittings... now a good pair of 460's and an occasional 36' pipe wrench that's another story.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

12 point sockets do not fit 4 point fasteners 

splines do fit 4 point fasteners


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Monkey wrench has no place in electrical work - they are for brass pipe fittings... now a good pair of 460's and an occasional 36' pipe wrench that's another story.


Works on large compression fittings and other things when I need an unattended back-up wrench.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> 12 point sockets do not fit 4 point fasteners
> 
> splines do fit 4 point fasteners


................


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> 12 point sockets do not fit 4 point fasteners
> 
> splines do fit 4 point fasteners


A 9/16 bolt in a 12 point 9/16 socket. 
Spline is spline and a different design.

And also here is an impact wrench my Father in law invented 30 years ago. It's unbreakable. The design on the corners of a socket reflect his patient to stop them from cracking.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> A penta-socket. Used to open up utility equipment and some vault covers.


 Where can I get one of these?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

well i learn something every day - i did not know a 12 point fit a 4 point head


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> well i learn something every day - i did not know a 12 point fit a 4 point head


I learn everyday also. Didn't know about the penta socket or that a 12 point fit spline. 
The 12 point is the oldest socket. Square nuts and bolts were the standard in the beginning. Were I work we still have equipment running that is pre-WW2. The monkey wrenches I have are older then me. One is steel and the other is lighter but not aluminum. I want to make a new handle for it someday. Since I normally work alone the monkey wrench comes in handy as it's so heavy and don't fall off.

Oh ya, my black thumb nail is from a 3# sledge that missed. The nail should fall off anyway now. LoL


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nolabama said:


> well i learn something every day - i did not know a 12 point fit a 4 point head


 

If you look closely , the 12 point is made up of (3) different axis's of 4 points. 

3X4=12


The penta socket is 5 point


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

twist,by hand, a super small drill bit thru it - you will feel better and you get blood all over the place


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> twist,by hand, a super small drill bit thru it - you will feel better and you get blood all over the place


I wish I could. But it happened a few months ago. I hit behind the visible nail and the black has been growing out with nothing behind it. I think all I'll have left is a little strip of nail on the left & right side. I'll just get it stripped off when it finishes growing. 
The funny thing is I never hit a finger just once. I always follow up with a second hit before my brain says ouch.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

nolabama said:


> twist,by hand, a super small drill bit thru it - you will feel better and you get blood all over the place


 I had to do that just the other day. I was up in a lift and had to bang on a couple caddies. My hammer was down on the ground, so like a dumba$$ I proceded to use my linemans. 

The drillbit trick works great but you have to get your nerve up.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I'm not sure what would be the best value. I don't want to get some 250 piece set with bits I almost never use, and would be bulky to carry. I also don't want to get such a small set that I'm still unprepared for common tasks.
> 
> What's the purpose of spline sockets as opposed to the traditional hex?
> 
> ...


I carry mostly 3/8 drive stuff with few large 1/2 drive sockets. All sae unless you get into lots of matenience carrying a metric set is sorta a waste of time. Also spring for a good ratchet, breaker bar and extensions. As far as sockets I now use the pittsburg impacts from harbor frieght at $12 a set they beat replacing even one of my snapon sockets. Also a pliers wrench made by knipex is handy for assembling any pre painted equipment without having to touch up all the bolt heads.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> I had to do that just the other day. I was up in a lift and had to bang on a couple caddies. My hammer was down on the ground, so like a dumba$$ I proceded to use my linemans.
> 
> The drillbit trick works great but you have to get your nerve up.


Ahh, it don't hurt,,,, much,,, for very long... 
Don't forget to use the solder pot and seal up the wound.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> Ahh, it don't hurt,,,, much,,, for very long...
> Don't forget to use the solder pot and seal up the wound.


 You're right, it doesn't hurt too bad to do it and it feels better instantly. It's just telling yourself that when you're already gunshy with a hurt paw that I always have trouble with.:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> Where can I get one of these?


ebay, snap-on, others. There was a thread a few months back specifically about penta-sockets. They are around $15.


----------



## stackappartment (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a set of Metrinch sockets one socket fits SAE and metric. You used to be able to get them at sears and used to be made in USA. Now you need to ebay or get them from there website. Still a good set just expensive.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Having a 1/4" hex to 3/8" square drive adapter doesn't hurt either; you can hook your sockets up to a drill and make a fast nut driver out of it. Helps when you have a panel cover with 8,972,423,342 hex bolts holding it on.


My favorite part is when you screw up the order in which the pieces go back on and you have to redo 4,675,346,215 of them. 



knowshorts said:


> A penta-socket. Used to open up utility equipment and some vault covers.


I thought you were just supposed to beat your own standard socket onto that Bolt until it fit? Always worked for me.....:whistling2:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Frasbee,
If I didn't already have a set I would get this,
http://www.amazon.com/SK-Hand-94545...NQ9K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292815901&sr=8-1 - Not nearly as expensive as Snap-on, but just as good in my opinion.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I'm not sure what would be the best value. I don't want to get some 250 piece set with bits I almost never use, and would be bulky to carry. I also don't want to get such a small set that I'm still unprepared for common tasks.


How much do you want to spend?

If you can want to spend twenty bucks go to the hardware store and get something crappy that'll get you by for now with metric and standard sockets and two ratchets, probably comes with a cheap driver too. 

You could upsize that and go to Sears and buy a pretty nice set for seventy bucks or so.

Or you could buy something quality, Snap-on. Ask Bdueler about the set he has. super nice.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

ethaninmotion said:


> Frasbee,
> If I didn't already have a set I would get this,
> http://www.amazon.com/SK-Hand-94545...NQ9K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292815901&sr=8-1 - Not nearly as expensive as Snap-on, but just as good in my opinion.


Cool, that might be exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Cool, that might be exactly what I'm looking for.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I went on SK website, looks like Ideal bought them out and they're building a new plant in Illinois. Seems like at least their sockets have been made in USA.

Snap On is just a bit more than my wallet can handle.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I went on SK website, looks like Ideal bought them out and they're building a new plant in Illinois. Seems like at least their sockets have been made in USA.
> 
> Snap On is just a bit more than my wallet can handle.


If I were you I'd go Craftsmen, Husky, or Stanley. You'll be good with one of them for a long time. For less than a hundred bucks and considering how often you'll use them, you can't lose.

We're not talking hand tools or cordless that you use all day every day.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I use a Craftsmen 3/8's drive socket and wrench set. I've got the deep well 12pt sockets and a set of the allen heads along with a 10" extension. I barely ever use the thing, but have been using it more and more lately than I have in the last 4 years I've had it.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> Frasbee,
> If I didn't already have a set I would get this,
> http://www.amazon.com/SK-Hand-94545...NQ9K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292815901&sr=8-1 - Not nearly as expensive as Snap-on, but just as good in my opinion.


I have this set but in a 6 point version....I have never broken one. I have had to put get 2 replacement ratchets though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I have the stanley one from walmart... the sockets are great, but the wrenches I had to replace with some cheap craftsman ones.




I have a stanley set from walmart too. Great set for the money. I bought the set without wrenches. Bought the stanley wrench set too. The wrenches in it are as good as craftsman. They are different than the wrenches in the sets that come with them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm in no rush to buy them. I'll try to buy an american set if the price is right. I knew that when it comes to tools I could get a $hitload of opinions on here.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

220/221 said:


> In my opinion, the most important thing about the socket set is the case. If you start losing pieces or they get scrambled up, the set is next to worthless.
> 
> I finally found a brand that comes in a good case (red plastic) at the auto parts store (Checker or Auto Zone). I have found pricing to be way better at auto parts stores on socket sets and wrenches as opposed to HD/Lowes.
> 
> All I generally need is 3/8 drive, metric and SAE, good extension(s) and some *deep* sockets. I also buy a 3/8" square drive adapter thing to use sockets in my drill and keep it in the kit.


This about says it all. 
I also keep some 3/8, 1/2 and 9/16" sockets with adapters in the case with my impact along with an extra 3/8" drive and hex set.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I would just get the Craftsman set and call it a day.
I've used Craftsman for a long time and they always worked just fine, plus their affordable, and easily replaceable.Oh, and of course their made here too.:thumbsup:


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I keep this larger 99 pc. set in the truck to cover most of the bases. It has 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" drive, metric and SAE, deep and shallow sockets, and a 1/4" driver handle. I also keep a 1/2" X 6" extension under the lift out tray. This particular set is made in the USA.
The Stanley Professional, Proto and Blackhawk sockets sets are all very good quality.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BLACKHAWK-Socket-Set-3VY49

I also have a smaller 1/4" and 3/8" drive metric and SAE set that I can fit in my 5-gal bucket if needed.
It’s not actually a Westward, but looks very similar to this one.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/WESTWARD-Socket-Set-4PM11


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I would just get the Craftsman set and call it a day.
> I've used Craftsman for a long time and they always worked just fine, plus their affordable, and easily replaceable.Oh, and of course (their made here too.):thumbsup:


 You had better check that out. Much of the stuff sold at Sears, is made in China.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> You had better check that out. Much of the stuff sold at Sears, is made in China.


I think the wrenches/sockets are all made here except the evolv line


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

It doesn't much matter where Craftsman tools are made, as long as they are made to the specs of the Craftsman label and Sears stands behind their product.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> You had better check that out. Much of the stuff sold at Sears, is made in China.


S&K was making alot of the craftsman sockets & wrenches back in 88 when they made & tested the impact wrench I sent them. I posted the pic of it yesterday.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Charlie K said:


> Something else to think about is get 6 point sockets. If you are going to be doing any torquing. 12 point sockets have a place but not for torquing.
> 
> Charlie


Pro quality 12's are just fine, it's the cheap offshore junk that gives them a bad name.

As for what to buy, it would depend on how much you need to use them and your budget. I would start with a 3/8" set then a 1/4" set and finally a 1/2" set if you think you might use it enough. 

Also if you get a cheaper set check out local pawn shops and get a better ratchet(Snap-on, Mac, Proto, ect). The cheap ones usually have plastic parts in them that break easily or skip causing you to bust your knuckles.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Just get a 1/2" socket with a 3/8" drive and you'll be fine. I can't remember the last time I used a different size. I also have some ratcheting wrenches so that might be why. FWIW I consider anything other than my nutdrivers and that 1/2" socket the contractors responsibility.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have that SK set but in six point. They are great tools IMO although I don't like the ratchets as good as some of the other manufacturers. 

The last Craftsman set I looked at didn't impress me at all, They looked and felt cheap. I'm guessing they have different grades just like everyone else. 

Blue point is another good tool maker. They are owned by Snap On but are way cheaper to buy.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

If you can wait until summer I know of quite a few people who have built a real impressive socket set collection by hitting garage sales for Craftsman sets and returning what is beat up.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> If you can wait until summer I know of quite a few people who have built a real impressive socket set collection by hitting garage sales for Craftsman sets and returning what is beat up.


I bought almost all of my sk and craftsman sockets at garage sales. Great idea. Id keep whatever isn't chipped or broken from craftsman, the new stuff does not seem to be the same quality


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Lz_69 said:


> Pro quality 12's are just fine, it's the cheap offshore junk that gives them a bad name.
> 
> As for what to buy, it would depend on how much you need to use them and your budget. I would start with a 3/8" set then a 1/4" set and finally a 1/2" set if you think you might use it enough.
> 
> Also if you get a cheaper set check out local pawn shops and get a better ratchet(Snap-on, Mac, Proto, ect). The cheap ones usually have plastic parts in them that break easily or skip causing you to bust your knuckles.


We can not torque with 12 point sockets period. No matter the make or quality. Against our QA.

Charlie


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

A 3/8" drive ratchet with deep well 6 point 3/8 to 3/4 sockets, combo wrenches 3/8 to 3/4, metric sockets and wrenches 8 mm to 19 mm, a variety of extensions, SAE and metric allen wrenches, plus a set of nut drivers and you are set for maybe 95% of the hardware you are likely to encounter doing electric work. If you do a lot of large terminations or switchgear, a 1/2" drive set is useful. Who supplies what tools, you or the employer, depends on your employment situation.

A lot of what you need will depend on the type of jobs that you are working on. None of us like to haul tools around in our pouch, bag, bucket, or toolbox that we never use. Other items that may be needed sometimes are: Posidrive, Robertson, or Torx, or any of the dozen different tamper proof screwdrivers.

As for brands: It seems that quality has declined on most all of the "affordable" tool brands. My person favorite sockets have always been SK, but in recent years the availability, of SK has been limited. Most of my current use sockets are Craftsman. They are not the best, but are affordable, available and are OK for the occasional uses of electric work.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I didn't read the whole thread but.. 

Get a good ratchet. I've broken a lot of cheap ratchets. You want to see rage watch me working on my vehicle and have my ratchet fail. Have to find the pieces after I'm done. Craftsman is a reasonable starting point. Beyond that look for a professional ratchet such as Snap On or Mac(think that's right). 3/8 will do you fine for just about everything. 1/4 is way to small and will break easily. Get a set of deep well sockets. Often you'll be putting a nut on a stud where a shallow socket just won't reach. As far as socket brand get whatever is cheap. I've never had bad cheap sockets. Couple of different length extensions and you'll be rocking. Might take a look at Kobalt stuff at Lowes. Never owned one of thier ratchets though.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive had the small red Klein set for about 8 years now and its perfect for me. I think you can find it on Amazon for 30 bucks. It has all the sizes you really need and the case is metal not a crappy plastic one that will eventually fall apart.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I'm not sure what would be the best value. I don't want to get some 250 piece set with bits I almost never use, and would be bulky to carry. I also don't want to get such a small set that I'm still unprepared for common tasks.
> 
> What's the purpose of spline sockets as opposed to the traditional hex?
> 
> ...


buy craftsman 

maybe in standard from 1/4 - 1 1/4

if you use metric buy form 5mm to 25mm


When I use standard, the most I use is 3/8 or 1/2


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

snap on nuf said:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> You had better check that out. Much of the stuff sold at Sears, is made in China.


I know it is. So is some of the newer Craftsman stuff too, unfortunately. But I am a label checking whore and the vast majority of Craftsman tools including the socket sets are still made right here and do the job well.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have all sorts of sockets on my truck. Deep, shallow, metric, standard, swivel, 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" drive. All of them are husky or craftsman, same with all my combo, box and flare wrenches. I have yet to break any of them.

I'm not easy on my mechanics tools either. I had a 6' piece of 1" conduit on my half inch ratchet with a 1" deep socket on it the other day to break a bolt loose.


----------



## geocab (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd like a good quality socket set myself and not sure what to get. Whatever I'll buy, I'll probably throw the most used sockets in a Klein zippered bag and keep that in my main tool bag and keep the rest of the set in my car. 

Anyone know of any good sets that come with a good ratchet that require less movement to operate? This Craftsman ratchet only need 4.5 degrees. They also have a thin profile ratchet that only needs 6 degrees to turn. These ratchets are a little pricey so I'm thinking I may get myself a nice set like the Blackhawk one posted a page back, and upgrade the ratchets at a later time if need be. Home Depot has a $150 Husky set that seems to have more sockets than I'll need, but not sure how the ratchets are. I like that Husky set has hex sockets so I can use them on panel lugs.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm actually going to be picking up a set sooner than later. Lots of nuts in bolts involved with this new company, installing wire ways and solar panels. I'd definitely like to get the deep spline sockets.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Yeah I'm actually going to be picking up a set sooner than later. Lots of nuts in bolts involved with this new company, installing wire ways and solar panels. I'd definitely like to get the deep spline sockets.


 
any cool solar pics?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> any cool solar pics?


Not until Monday, I'll have to remember to bring my camera.

I bought that gator grip socket, and it's cool for bolts, but useless for nuts on threaded rod since the gripping pins only go in so far. But it didn't take long for me to use it. It's like the multiscrewdriver, not great for any one thing, but handy when you don't know what you'll run into.


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Ive got a 3/8 and 1/4 set, but havnt got a 1/2 set yet. Ive been fine with my current set for everything ive worked on. I am going to be working on some larger switchgear stuff coming up and am wondering if i will be fine with my 3/8 set? or should I get a 1/2" set?


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

I needed to buy a socket to adjust my jointer so I went to Lowe's and was pleasantly surprised to see the 'Kobalt' socket in the size I needed was made in the US. I don't know about the sets though, probably the wrenches are made in Taiwan.


----------

